# How to inflate a tire



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I watched a guy do this with gas once, all he did was catch the tire on fire.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

That's definitely a way to do it when you're in a bind. I've done this in the past before i had a cheetah(compressed air tank used to explode beads) and burnt every bit of hair on one side of my body. Yes it works but he just made it look extremely easy and almost safe. Pretty cool method nonetheless.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah that looked way too easy. Ive used acetylene and ether before and it didnt work quite like that, burnt the hair on my head!! I think I may have put too much he didnt spray much WD-40 in it.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't see the vid from work but i am guessing he is trying to seal the bead?.
I use starting fluid and a piece of paper that i twist i spray the startin fluid all the way around the tire and light the twisted paper and throw it in and give a kick and wamooooooo its sealed and take air and finishes fillin her up. Works good but let someone show or train ya before you try it.. I one come up off the floor about 8 feet once....figued i used to much


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea, I think this guy has done this several times before or he got real lucky


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use starting fluid. I put too much in and blew the beads completely over the rims
that was intense.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, I've used starting fluid too. It comes in real handy tractor trailer tires too. Anything with a stiff bead.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea Ive seen it but I'm not trying it lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's good to know how to do it though becuase you never know when you might need it.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I always use lighter fluid (like goes in Zippo's). Its works pretty well and is not as 'explosive' so it doesn't try to blow the tire completely off the rim. Squirt a few oz's inside the tire and watch'er work!


----------

